# Z4 Root Results



## TekMason (Oct 14, 2011)

I think Z4Root works only on Android 2.2 (froyo) but I haven't tried it.


----------



## x3rr15 (Oct 10, 2011)

Results for my efforts to root with Z4root
Version: 1.3.0

- Permanent Root Option
Makes it through "Running exploit in order to obtain root access" stage

App crashes at the next stage which is "Acquiring root shell"

- Temporary Root Option
Exact same results as Permanent Root
Makes it through "Running exploit in order to obtain root access" stage

App crashes at the next stage which is "Acquiring root shell"

The app will not run again until the device is restarted.


----------



## x3rr15 (Oct 10, 2011)

Here's a logcat file from when I ran Z4root

not entirely sure what's useful or not so I included it all.

View attachment 6498


----------



## xrs (Jul 12, 2011)

also same results for me with temporary and permanent root attempts


----------

